# KG ejected for bouncing a ball into the stands, hitting a fan, fined $ 5,000



## AIFAN3 (Sep 17, 2005)

KG got ejected for hitting a fan with the ball on a play. That fan is an a-hole he acted like he got shot they had to take him out on a stretcher even after KG tried to tell him he was sorry. The fans booed him all the way out of the arena :clap:


----------



## TiMVP2 (Jun 19, 2003)

*Re: KG ejected for hitting a fan*

KG shouldn't throw a ball in the crowd.
The fan was bleeding.
The fan might've gotten season tickets for life too.


----------



## spongyfungy (Oct 22, 2003)

*KG thrown out of Memphis game for bouncing ball into the stands*

He didn't really throw it, just non-chalantly bounced it on the floor. and it hit a fan. T'Wolves winning.



> Minnesota Timberwolves forward Kevin Garnett was ejected in the third quarter against Memphis on Sunday for tossing the ball into the stands in frustration after being called for an offensive foul. With 7:47 left in the quarter, Garnett was called for the foul while driving against Pau Gasol on the baseline. The nine-time All-Star then lightly tossed the ball into the stands under the basket, accidentally hitting a male fan.
> 
> Referee Bob Delaney assessed Garnett a technical foul for tossing the ball, and he was automatically ejected because it hit the fan. Afterward, Garnett walked over to the fan and appeared to check on him before leaving the court.


http://seattlepi.nwsource.com/basketball/2030AP_BKN_Timberwolves_Garnett_Ejected.html


----------



## fruitcake (Mar 20, 2005)

*Re: KG thrown out of Memphis game for bouncing ball into the stands*

yahoo says he had 17 poitns, 10 rebounds, 7 assists in 16 min.

that is incredible.


----------



## Laker Freak (Jul 1, 2003)

*Re: KG ejected for hitting a fan*

Anyone have a video of this?


----------



## DuMa (Dec 25, 2004)

*Re: KG ejected for hitting a fan*

this doesnt sound like KG at all


----------



## Tyrellaphonte (Feb 21, 2004)

*Re: KG ejected for hitting a fan*

wait what happened?!?!


----------



## spongyfungy (Oct 22, 2003)

*Re: KG thrown out of Memphis game for bouncing ball into the stands*

I think the guy is going to sue. He hit the pansiest fan in the stands. I've seen little girls get hit with a baseball and they reacted better than this guy. 

He needed medical attention as well.


----------



## SlamJam (Nov 27, 2004)

*Re: KG ejected for hitting a fan*

yea whats this about?


----------



## GNG (Aug 17, 2002)

*Re: KG thrown out of Memphis game for bouncing ball into the stands*



fruitcake said:


> yahoo says he had 17 poitns, 10 rebounds, 7 assists in 16 min.
> 
> that is incredible.


He officially has 31 minutes, 11 seconds.


----------



## GNG (Aug 17, 2002)

*Re: KG thrown out of Memphis game for bouncing ball into the stands*



spongyfungy said:


> I think the guy is going to sue. He hit the pansiest fan in the stands. I've seen little girls get hit with a baseball and they reacted better than this guy.
> 
> He needed medical attention as well.


Did he really need to be stretchered out on a tossed ball?

Wish I had league pass at the apartment...


----------



## FreeSpeech101 (Jul 30, 2004)

*Re: KG ejected for bouncing a ball into the stands, hitting a fan*

The guy who was hit played this perfectly, assuming he is looking for a meal ticket. The second he realized he could fake a serious injury and get paid he went into full on acting mode. Hopefully the judge can see through this tools act, but I'll assume he will find a good lawyer who will go hard after KG/T-Wolves/NBA's cash.


----------



## fruitcake (Mar 20, 2005)

*Re: KG thrown out of Memphis game for bouncing ball into the stands*



Rawse said:


> He officially has 31 minutes, 11 seconds.


well thats more realistic, but still he was defiontely going to get a triple double.


----------



## SlamJam (Nov 27, 2004)

*Re: KG ejected for bouncing a ball into the stands, hitting a fan*

im sure the dude is really upset about getting hit by a ball. sounds like hes about to get a good amount of lucky $$$$$$$$$$$$$


----------



## spongyfungy (Oct 22, 2003)

*Re: KG thrown out of Memphis game for bouncing ball into the stands*

yeah. and more shocking is that Minnesota is the one playing better defense than Memphis.


----------



## spongyfungy (Oct 22, 2003)

*Re: KG thrown out of Memphis game for bouncing ball into the stands*

Ricky Davis diving into the baseline hits the cameraman! 

then he drives to the basket and 1.. He's playing a great game so far


----------



## GNG (Aug 17, 2002)

*Re: KG thrown out of Memphis game for bouncing ball into the stands*



spongyfungy said:


> yeah. and more shocking is that Minnesota is the one playing better defense than Memphis.


What's not shocking is that Memphis has missed their customary double-digit FTs...again.

This team.... :nonono:


----------



## spongyfungy (Oct 22, 2003)

*Re: KG thrown out of Memphis game for bouncing ball into the stands*



Rawse said:


> Did he really need to be stretchered out on a tossed ball?
> 
> Wish I had league pass at the apartment...


 you could watch the game on broadband league pass can't you?


----------



## Gilgamesh (Dec 23, 2005)

*Re: KG ejected for bouncing a ball into the stands, hitting a fan*

I really have to see this tossing incident now.

KG's getting all his frustration out but he should have aimed the ball at McHale. 



FreeSpeech101 said:


> The guy who was hit played this perfectly, assuming he is looking for a meal ticket. The second he realized he could fake a serious injury and get paid he went into full on acting mode. Hopefully the judge can see through this tools act, but I'll assume he will find a good lawyer who will go hard after KG/T-Wolves/NBA's cash.


----------



## OneBadLT123 (Oct 4, 2005)

*Re: KG ejected for bouncing a ball into the stands, hitting a fan*

Actually if the ball hit the court first, befiore it hit the fan. He has absolutly no case... 

Nice try guy.


----------



## BG7 (Jun 25, 2003)

*Re: KG thrown out of Memphis game for bouncing ball into the stands*



spongyfungy said:


> you could watch the game on broadband league pass can't you?


If we order NBA League Pass through broadband, would we also get NBA TV through broadband?


----------



## mr hoopster (Dec 24, 2004)

*Re: KG thrown out of Memphis game for bouncing ball into the stands*

This doesnt sound like a typical KG at all.


----------



## spongyfungy (Oct 22, 2003)

*Re: KG ejected for hitting a fan*



TiMVP2 said:


> KG shouldn't throw a ball in the crowd.
> The fan was bleeding.
> The fan might've gotten season tickets for life too.


was he bleeding? The daughter was crying alot


----------



## spongyfungy (Oct 22, 2003)

*Re: KG thrown out of Memphis game for bouncing ball into the stands*



sloth said:


> If we order NBA League Pass through broadband, would we also get NBA TV through broadband?


nope.


----------



## ATLien (Jun 18, 2002)

*Re: KG ejected for hitting a fan*

Medical personnel examined the fan, who later walked with his family and arena personnel to a back room.


----------



## moss_is_1 (Jun 14, 2004)

*Re: KG ejected for bouncing a ball into the stands, hitting a fan*

the guy is a panzy that was tossed by the hoop and hit the guy in the first row, then he's carted off?  boohoo


----------



## DuMa (Dec 25, 2004)

*Re: KG ejected for bouncing a ball into the stands, hitting a fan*

that fan is faking it bad. screw fans like that.


----------



## ATLien (Jun 18, 2002)

*Re: KG ejected for bouncing a ball into the stands, hitting a fan*

Did he really get carted off? :laugh:


----------



## moss_is_1 (Jun 14, 2004)

*Re: KG ejected for bouncing a ball into the stands, hitting a fan*



TheATLien said:


> Did he really get carted off? :laugh:


yes, u should of heard the fans while he was 2 :laugh:


----------



## spongyfungy (Oct 22, 2003)

*Re: KG ejected for hitting a fan*

The Big Regret


----------



## PauloCatarino (May 31, 2003)

*Re: KG ejected for bouncing a ball into the stands, hitting a fan*

Yo, didn't catch it...

Was the fan... white?


----------



## Air Fly (Apr 19, 2005)

*Re: KG ejected for bouncing a ball into the stands, hitting a fan*



PauloCatarino said:


> Yo, didn't catch it...
> 
> Was the fan... white?


Probably, ****ing sissy.


----------



## NugzFan (Jul 26, 2002)

*Re: KG thrown out of Memphis game for bouncing ball into the stands*

1) what kg did was STUPID. he flat out threw the ball into the stands. why? i have no idea but it was stupid.

2) the guy was seriously faking it and the stretcher thing was ****ing lame. what a loser but in todays society he will get something (money, tickets, etc).

kg should get a 1 game suspension and the guy maybe some free tickets.


----------



## TiMVP2 (Jun 19, 2003)

*Re: KG ejected for bouncing a ball into the stands, hitting a fan*

It's an NBA rule that if you throw a ball and it hits a fan it's an automatic ejection.

The poor guy,have a heart.


----------



## carrrnuttt (Dec 4, 2004)

*Re: KG ejected for bouncing a ball into the stands, hitting a fan*

Just saw it on ESPN. He was upset over a call, and was trying to get a delay of game call. Didn't see if it bounced off the floor or not, but it was a pretty lazy throw. No force behind it at all. The ball was on its way to the floor within 3 feet from KG.

Dude acted like he got hit by Tyson full-on (no blood), and yes, he was CARTED to the back for a medical examination, still acting like he was dizzy from a hit. 

I'd like someone to show this a-hole what a 'real' hit is all about.


----------



## kindred (Dec 26, 2004)

*Re: KG thrown out of Memphis game for bouncing ball into the stands*

i am imagining in my head the fan going for a legal suit against KG and get cash compensation for a reconciliation.........


----------



## JuX (Oct 11, 2005)

*Re: KG thrown out of Memphis game for bouncing ball into the stands*

That dude is a *****, that's for sure.


----------



## NugzFan (Jul 26, 2002)

*Re: KG ejected for bouncing a ball into the stands, hitting a fan*



carrrnuttt said:


> Just saw it on ESPN. He was upset over a call, and was trying to get a delay of game call. Didn't see if it bounced off the floor or not, but it was a pretty lazy throw. No force behind it at all. The ball was on its way to the floor within 3 feet from KG.


but why did he throw it at the stands? very stupid.


----------



## ATLien (Jun 18, 2002)

*Re: KG ejected for bouncing a ball into the stands, hitting a fan*

He was trying to get delay of game


----------



## NugzFan (Jul 26, 2002)

*Re: KG ejected for bouncing a ball into the stands, hitting a fan*

there are better ways. kg is at fault here. granted i hope the guy doesnt get paid but kg should be punished. you just dont do that. period.


----------



## Spriggan (Mar 23, 2004)

*Re: KG ejected for bouncing a ball into the stands, hitting a fan*

The guy may be a ***** for pulling that stretcher stunt, and he definitely is, but it'll probably net him some Benjamins. He's a savvy *****.


----------



## AirJordan™ (Nov 21, 2005)

*Re: KG ejected for bouncing a ball into the stands, hitting a fan*

What a douche. KG barely threw the ball into the stands and it probably barely hit him and he acted like he got hit by a baseball or something, and getting stretchered off, that's too much.


----------



## Hakeem (Aug 12, 2004)

*Re: KG ejected for bouncing a ball into the stands, hitting a fan*

I've never encountered so much hate for a guy who got injured doing nothing wrong. He might have been exaggerating -- very quick thinking if he was -- but it could have hurt. I'm sorry if you eat rocks for breakfast, but a basketball in the face causes pain for ordinary people.


----------



## Theoretic (Aug 19, 2004)

*Re: KG ejected for bouncing a ball into the stands, hitting a fan*



Hakeem said:


> I've never encountered so much hate for a guy who got injured doing nothing wrong. He might have been exaggerating -- very quick thinking if he was -- but it could have hurt. I'm sorry if you eat rocks for breakfast, but a basketball in the face causes pain for ordinary people.


----------



## Spriggan (Mar 23, 2004)

*Re: KG ejected for bouncing a ball into the stands, hitting a fan*



Hakeem said:


> I've never encountered so much hate for a guy who got injured doing nothing wrong. He might have been exaggerating -- very quick thinking if he was -- but it could have hurt. I'm sorry if you eat rocks for breakfast, but a basketball in the face causes pain for ordinary people.


Ordinary people don't ask to be taken out on a stretcher because they got hit with a lightly-thrown basketball. 

Unless that lightly-thrown basketball happened to be tossed by a multi-multi-multi-millionaire.


----------



## lilrip133 (Dec 25, 2005)

*Re: KG ejected for bouncing a ball into the stands, hitting a fan*

shoot... if you've played basketball before, chance is that some time you've been hit in the face by the ball... as a matter of fact, probably a whole lot harder than what happened to that guy. the point is, yeah KG shouldnt have done it but the guy's a lil punk. he still coulda got money without all the antics


----------



## Hakeem (Aug 12, 2004)

*Re: KG ejected for bouncing a ball into the stands, hitting a fan*



Spriggan said:


> Ordinary people don't ask to be taken out on a stretcher because they got hit with a lightly-thrown basketball.


Yeah, I admit I wasn't watching the game, so I don't know how hard it was thrown.


----------



## Air Fly (Apr 19, 2005)

*Re: KG ejected for bouncing a ball into the stands, hitting a fan*

i've got hit HARD by a basketball couple of times in my face but never acted like a *****.

This guy is a punk and the funny thing is hes a Wolves FAN, why you act that way toward your superstar player? if it was me i'll just laugh it off and boo the refs if they still decided to eject KG even though im fine.


----------



## carrrnuttt (Dec 4, 2004)

*Re: KG ejected for bouncing a ball into the stands, hitting a fan*



Hakeem said:


> Yeah, I admit I wasn't watching the game, so I don't know how hard it was thrown.


As I stated in my previous post, the ball was well on its way down about 3 feet from KG. Imagine how lazy a "throw" that is.


----------



## OneBadLT123 (Oct 4, 2005)

*Re: KG ejected for bouncing a ball into the stands, hitting a fan*

That fan is going to try to cash in. And its just obvious that hes faking it. Him and his daughter all looking like they have experience some sort of horrible trauma. And the fact that he was carried off on a stretcher? Come on man...


----------



## ATLien (Jun 18, 2002)

*Re: KG ejected for bouncing a ball into the stands, hitting a fan*

"Afterward, Garnett walked over to the fan to apologize before leaving the court. Television cameras showed a young girl sitting next to the man in tears."

Come ON!


----------



## MarioChalmers (Mar 26, 2004)

*Re: KG ejected for bouncing a ball into the stands, hitting a fan*

Can you guys stop calling him a fan? He's not a fan of the Wolves that for sure. Helping eject your superstar player is not an action a Wolves fan would do.


----------



## BigMac (Jan 14, 2005)

*Re: KG ejected for bouncing a ball into the stands, hitting a fan*



lilrip133 said:


> shoot... if you've played basketball before, chance is that some time you've been hit in the face by the ball... as a matter of fact, probably a whole lot harder than what happened to that guy. the point is, yeah KG shouldnt have done it but the guy's a lil punk. he still coulda got money without all the antics



agree you just shake it off and play on.


----------



## BigMac (Jan 14, 2005)

*Re: KG ejected for bouncing a ball into the stands, hitting a fan*

anyone got a video to this?


----------



## socco (Jul 14, 2002)

*Re: KG ejected for bouncing a ball into the stands, hitting a fan*

I'm going to go out on a limb here and say that guy is a lawyer.


----------



## Lebbron (Nov 20, 2005)

*Re: KG ejected for bouncing a ball into the stands, hitting a fan*

It's on the highlights at NBA.com. He tossed the ball lightly that could not have hurt too bad.


----------



## socco (Jul 14, 2002)

*Re: KG thrown out of Memphis game for bouncing ball into the stands*



fruitcake said:


> well thats more realistic, but still he was defiontely going to get a triple double.


It was actually 23 minutes. NBA.com apparently can't tell the difference between Eddie Griffin and Kevin Garnett. I think at half he had 14-9-7 or something like that. Just silly.


----------



## Kneejoh (Dec 21, 2004)

*Re: KG thrown out of Memphis game for bouncing ball into the stands*

I just saw the highlight and that guy was holding himself like he had fallend off a 2 story building. That was pathetic.


----------



## Dragnsmke1 (Jul 29, 2002)

*Re: KG ejected for hitting a fan*



DuMa said:


> this doesnt sound like KG at all


are you serious? this sounds exactly like something KG would do...wow make it to the 2nd round and everyone forgets all thecrap you did before...


----------



## Dragnsmke1 (Jul 29, 2002)

*Re: KG ejected for bouncing a ball into the stands, hitting a fan*



gian said:


> Can you guys stop calling him a fan? He's not a fan of the Wolves that for sure. Helping eject your superstar player is not an action a Wolves fan would do.


I would get Dirk booted out the NBA Finals game 7 if it was going to get me a couple hundred thousand...who you kidding?!!


----------



## Peter Pan with a Tan (Feb 20, 2006)

*Re: KG ejected for hitting a fan*

Remember when KG beat up his teammate? Unchecked aggression...


----------



## socco (Jul 14, 2002)

*Re: KG ejected for hitting a fan*



Peter Pan with a Tan said:


> Remember when KG beat up his teammate? Unchecked aggression...


No, refresh my memory.


----------



## duncan2k5 (Feb 27, 2005)

*Re: KG ejected for hitting a fan*



socco said:


> No, refresh my memory.


about two years ago he punched out some guy's teeth in training camp


----------



## Peter Pan with a Tan (Feb 20, 2006)

*Re: KG ejected for hitting a fan*



socco said:


> No, refresh my memory.


Wow, you even call yourself a T-Wolves fan so I would have thought you would remember.

It's hard to blame KG though, I would be angry too if I had to waste my career on such a poorly run franchise that for years hasn't been able to take advantage of having a Top 5 player on the team.


----------



## Dragnsmke1 (Jul 29, 2002)

*Re: KG ejected for bouncing a ball into the stands, hitting a fan*

didnt he also get some other kid on his High school team in trouble or something?

and all the "fights" he had with Wally...


----------



## socco (Jul 14, 2002)

*Re: KG ejected for hitting a fan*



duncan2k5 said:


> about two years ago he punched out some guy's teeth in training camp


No he didn't.



Peter Pan with a Tan said:


> Wow, you even call yourself a T-Wolves fan so I would have thought you would remember.


So...refresh my memory. Exactly what happened. You seem to think you know alot about it.



Dragnsmke1 said:


> didnt he also get some other kid on his High school team in trouble or something?
> 
> and all the "fights" he had with Wally...


You're probably referring to when he was accused of "lynching" in high school. Or maybe you're talking about Eddie Griffin punching a teammate in high school.

Wally has said on multiple times that he was immature and that's why him and Garnett had problems early on.


----------



## Kneejoh (Dec 21, 2004)

*Re: KG ejected for bouncing a ball into the stands, hitting a fan*

And you call yourself a fan? You'd fake an injury that would cost your fav. team the championship just so you could get 100 g's?


----------



## The_Franchise (Mar 30, 2003)

*Re: KG ejected for hitting a fan*



socco said:


> No he didn't.
> 
> 
> So...refresh my memory. Exactly what happened. You seem to think you know alot about it.
> ...


 I think he's talking about the Rickert incident.

KG is an extremely intense player on the court. Not a fugazy like Kirk Snyder, it was obviously an accident and the fan was acting like he had heart palpitations from a flying ball. Courtside fans are warned about contact anyways.


----------



## socco (Jul 14, 2002)

*Re: KG ejected for hitting a fan*



Mr. Roger's Cardigan said:


> I think he's talking about the Rickert incident.


I was hoping he would explain what he thought happened, but I guess I'll correct him before he even gets the chance.

First of all, Rickert isn't and has never been a Minnesota Timberwolf. He's not a teammate, he's never been on the team. And it was not in training camp, it was in a pick-up game in the summer. This has nothing to do with the Minnesota Timberwolves in any way. And KG didn't just come up and punch him. Rickert was talking smack, playing dirty, and calling weak fouls. It took a long time to get to that point, and eventually KG had enough and popped him in the face. Rickert was antagonizing him for a long time before it happened.


----------



## duncan2k5 (Feb 27, 2005)

*Re: KG ejected for hitting a fan*



socco said:


> I was hoping he would explain what he thought happened, but I guess I'll correct him before he even gets the chance.
> 
> First of all, Rickert isn't and has never been a Minnesota Timberwolf. He's not a teammate, he's never been on the team. And it was not in training camp, it was in a pick-up game in the summer. This has nothing to do with the Minnesota Timberwolves in any way. And KG didn't just come up and punch him. Rickert was talking smack, playing dirty, and calling weak fouls. It took a long time to get to that point, and eventually KG had enough and popped him in the face. Rickert was antagonizing him for a long time before it happened.


were you there? from the articles i read it was NOTHING like what you said...here are a couple my friend:


"At an informal workout the other day at Target Center, after Timberwolves rookie Rick Rickert made a nifty move to slip past his boyhood idol, Kevin Garnett of the Wolves, to score a basket, Garnett responded, without warning, by punching Rickert in the jaw. 

A cut required seven stitches to close, and Rickert also suffered a chipped tooth. The astonished 6-10 Rickert didn't retaliate against the 7-foot NBA most valuable player, who also had unkind words for the former Gophers player. Apparently, the rookie wasn't supposed to score on the MVP. Rickert received his stitches at University of Minnesota Hospital. 

Because the incident involved the Wolves' franchise player, the incident seemingly will make it even more difficult for Rickert to make the Wolves' final roster."



By Bob Sansevere | Oct 5, 2004 | 648


On Monday, the Timberwolves held their media day. It was the media's first crack at Kevin Garnett since he sucker-punched Rick Rickert during a workout over the summer. Naturally, I had to ask. 

"So, Kevin, set the record straight. What exactly happened between you and Rick Rickert?" 

I wish I could tell you that Garnett poured out his guts and had pangs of guilt for delivering a punch with such force that Rickert chipped a tooth and needed seven stitches. 

"In the gym," Garnett said. "No different from any other gym. You get in a squabble with somebody. That's it. Nothing more. Nothing less than that." 

Then he chastised everyone present for the question I asked. 

"I know you guys have now been off three, five, eight months. You come back with this?" he said. "I'm surprised." 

Well, K.G., the truth is, I'm surprised a player of your stature, a player little kids look up to, idolize and want to mimic, would sucker punch someone. 

And then dismiss it the way you did. 

It would have been nice if Garnett, at least for all those idolizing kids out there, said something about how sucker punching someone is a naughty thing and he regrets doing it. 

Then again, considering how his behavior is being enabled by the organization, it's no shock that Garnett would downplay the sucker punch. 

"I've seen hundreds of basketball fights. It's not a big deal. It really isn't," said Kevin McHale, the Wolves' vice president in charge of downplaying sucker punches administered by Kevin Garnett. "This happens all the time. I've been involved in a million (fights), starting when I was 12 years old." 

Even Rickert is downplaying what happened. 

"Maybe it's been blown out of proportion a little bit," Rickert said. "We were just playing basketball, physical basketball. We both play physical. We're both physical. That's the way it is. I consider K.G. a great friend." 

As a reminder of their friendship, Rickert has a scar of about an inch on the left side of his jaw. Rickert, by the way, was reluctant even to admit that the sucker punch caused the scar. 

"I might have cut myself shaving," Rickert said. "I don't know." 

Rickert is in a tough spot. The former Duluth East and University of Minnesota standout wants to make the Wolves' roster, and he's already a long shot. The odds stretch even longer if he starts criticizing the franchise cornerstone and last season's MVP in the NBA. So instead he gushed about what a swell guy Garnett is. 

"I feel privileged to be able to be taught by him," Rickert said. "He's somebody I respected as a kid, and I want to continue to work with him." 

He gushed on and on, yet... 

Given two opportunities to let Garnett off the hook, to alter the description of the punch from sucker punch to something less sneaky, Rickert passed. 

"Hey, I'm not going to go into detail," Rickert said. "I'm just going to say we were playing basketball. We were playing hard basketball, physical basketball. I'm not going to say anything more about it. It's the past. It's done. Both K.G. and I have moved on. We understand each other. I think he respects me as much as I respect him." 

Sure he does. 

"K.G. and I are cool with each other," Rickert said. "It's done." 

About the only person in the organization who isn't downplaying the sucker punch is Wolves coach Flip Saunders. And here's why: Flip was concerned that Garnett might hurt himself whacking another player with his fist. 

"Heaven forbid if you had a player, especially a star player, that all of a sudden breaks his hand or something," Saunders said. 

Yes, heaven forbid. 

Copyright © 2003-2006 Knight Ridder. All rights reserved.

Find this article at: http://www.keepmedia.com/pubs/PioneerPress/2004/10/05/595073


----------



## socco (Jul 14, 2002)

*Re: KG ejected for hitting a fan*



duncan2k5 said:


> were you there? from the articles i read it was NOTHING like what you said...here are a couple my friend:


No, but I got that DIRECTLY from somebody who was there.


----------



## Jamel Irief (May 19, 2002)

*Re: KG ejected for hitting a fan*

Where are you guys getting this stretcher business? Looked like a wheelchair to me.


----------



## Dragnsmke1 (Jul 29, 2002)

*Re: KG ejected for bouncing a ball into the stands, hitting a fan*



thug_immortal8 said:


> And you call yourself a fan? You'd fake an injury that would cost your fav. team the championship just so you could get 100 g's?


Im more of a fan of my personal situation then I am of ANY team Im not on or dont own...Its still just a game and not a political or social movement...and if he does sue and the settle Hell get 300-400 thousand...that has nothing to do with being a fan...Thats just the price of doing business...


----------



## GoDWade (Jul 25, 2005)

*Re: KG ejected for bouncing a ball into the stands, hitting a fan*



Dragnsmke1 said:


> Im more of a fan of my personal situation then I am of ANY team Im not on or dont own...Its still just a game and not a political or social movement...and if he does sue and the settle Hell get 300-400 thousand...that has nothing to do with being a fan...Thats just the price of doing business...


yeah then you are not a fan


----------



## Dragnsmke1 (Jul 29, 2002)

*Re: KG ejected for bouncing a ball into the stands, hitting a fan*



GoDWade said:


> yeah then you are not a fan


Ill be that


----------



## Hibachi! (Sep 18, 2003)

*Re: KG ejected for bouncing a ball into the stands, hitting a fan*

That guy is the biggest ***** I have EVER seen. I know he smelt dollar signs with that big *** nose of his as soon as it was hit by the ball. That was such a light toss and for him to not be able to walk out on his own power (whether it was a stretcher or wheelchair makes no difference) is the wimpiest **** I have ever heard of. You get hit in the face, you make no fuss about it, I guarantee KG comes up and apoligzes and offers you stuff and you take it. You don't milk it like this piece of **** did. What a *******... If he doesn't sue, I retract my statements about the dollar signs, but he is STILL a *****. And if he does sue, then he's an *******.


----------



## Hairy Midget (Nov 28, 2005)

*Re: KG ejected for bouncing a ball into the stands, hitting a fan*

Anyone have video of all this? nba.com doesn't show enough.


----------



## rock747 (Aug 3, 2004)

*Re: KG ejected for bouncing a ball into the stands, hitting a fan*

Who hasn't been hit in the face with a basketball? For this guy to be unable to leave the game because a tossed ball hit his face is just stupid.


----------



## Bartholomew Hunt (Mar 4, 2003)

*Re: KG ejected for bouncing a ball into the stands, hitting a fan*



S-Star said:


> That guy is the biggest ***** I have EVER seen. I know he smelt dollar signs with that big *** nose of his as soon as it was hit by the ball. That was such a light toss and for him to not be able to walk out on his own power (whether it was a stretcher or wheelchair makes no difference) is the wimpiest **** I have ever heard of. You get hit in the face, you make no fuss about it, I guarantee KG comes up and apoligzes and offers you stuff and you take it. You don't milk it like this piece of **** did. What a *******... If he doesn't sue, I retract my statements about the dollar signs, but he is STILL a *****. And if he does sue, then he's an *******.


 Yup. And the douche bag will probably get some compensation. It's just a complete joke how easily you can steal money these days.


----------



## Cap (Nov 5, 2003)

*Re: KG ejected for bouncing a ball into the stands, hitting a fan*

Funniest thing I've seen in a while. Go KG! 

Btw, hope the douchebag doesn't get any money.


----------



## GoDWade (Jul 25, 2005)

*Re: KG ejected for bouncing a ball into the stands, hitting a fan*



EHL said:


> Funniest thing I've seen in a while. Go KG!
> 
> Btw, hope the douchebag doesn't get any money.


if he really wants that money, I hope somebody will make sure he deserves it =0


----------



## CrackerJack (Jul 2, 2005)

*Re: KG ejected for bouncing a ball into the stands, hitting a fan*

what a ****n idiot, just ruining the game of basketball by acting like he was cripple


----------



## MarioChalmers (Mar 26, 2004)

*Re: KG ejected for bouncing a ball into the stands, hitting a fan*



Dragnsmke1 said:


> I would get Dirk booted out the NBA Finals game 7 if it was going to get me a couple hundred thousand...who you kidding?!!


Let's wait 'til he gets a couple hundred thousand before we go there 'kay?


----------



## Jamel Irief (May 19, 2002)

*Re: KG ejected for bouncing a ball into the stands, hitting a fan*



S-Star said:


> That guy is the biggest ***** I have EVER seen. I know he smelt dollar signs with that big *** nose of his as soon as it was hit by the ball. That was such a light toss and for him to not be able to walk out on his own power (whether it was a stretcher or wheelchair makes no difference) is the wimpiest **** I have ever heard of. You get hit in the face, you make no fuss about it, I guarantee KG comes up and apoligzes and offers you stuff and you take it. You don't milk it like this piece of **** did. What a *******... If he doesn't sue, I retract my statements about the dollar signs, but he is STILL a *****. And if he does sue, then he's an *******.


It does make a difference, one is a stretcher the other is a wheelchair. Granted, both were used to fake the injury, but I just thought it was odd that people were exgaterating the story to intensify their hate for the guy, or maybe they didn't even see the play? Next thing you know people would be claiming a helicopter picked him up.


----------



## ralaw (Feb 24, 2005)

*Re: KG ejected for bouncing a ball into the stands, hitting a fan*



Jamel Irief said:


> It does make a difference, one is a stretcher the other is a wheelchair. Granted, both were used to fake the injury, but I just thought it was odd that people were exgaterating the story to intensify their hate for the guy, or maybe they didn't even see the play? Next thing you know people would be claiming a helicopter picked him up.



The way the guy was acting I wouldn't have been surprised if he requested a heliccopter to be waiting for him outside the arena. Actually KG went over to the guy after the play to apologize and put his hand out to shake his and the man just stared at him as if KG just robbed him. In the mean time his daughter was crying like she just witnessed some horific event. I think the man pinched her or something personally...j/k!


----------



## Turkish Delight (Mar 17, 2004)

*Re: KG ejected for bouncing a ball into the stands, hitting a fan*

If this was happend in Memphis, I guess I could understand since KG is on the opposing team. But this game is was in Minny, this guy is supposed to be a Wolves fan.


----------



## futuristxen (Jun 26, 2003)

*Re: KG ejected for bouncing a ball into the stands, hitting a fan*

If he sues KG, KG has millions. He should hire some good lawyers and tie it up in the court so long that he makes the dude's life miserable.

What a douche. Like someone said, anyone who has played basketball has gotten hit in the face with a basketball and they don't go out crying.

****. Did you see Rasheed Wallace open a cut on Zydrunas Illgauskas the other day? Dude didn't go out on a stretcher. He calmly sank both his free throws and then went to get stitches.

Grow a sack.


----------



## IbizaXL (Sep 21, 2005)

*Re: KG ejected for bouncing a ball into the stands, hitting a fan*

i finally saw what happened on ESPN.

that fan is the biggest *****!!!!!!! :curse: 

Garnett just tossed the ball, its not like he threw it at full force. KG also went up to the guy and apologized, but the "fan" kept going with his acting. He shouldve won an Oscar on that. 

when he was being pulled away in a strecther, with all the fans around him booing him, i was hoping everybody in the arena threw stuff at him. give him a black eye....something, to justify him being in a freaking stretcher.

i hope this guy chokes on his breakfast the next day, and die slowly....cuz he desrves it, hes no NBA fan.


----------



## Burn (Feb 2, 2003)

*Re: KG ejected for bouncing a ball into the stands, hitting a fan*

Haha, I wish I could've seen all this. Guy and his daughter sound like a couple of grifters.


----------



## bbasok (Oct 30, 2005)

*Re: KG ejected for bouncing a ball into the stands, hitting a fan*

this thread is worthless without videos!


----------



## Mavericks_Fan (Apr 19, 2005)

*Re: KG ejected for bouncing a ball into the stands, hitting a fan*



carrrnuttt said:


> Just saw it on ESPN. He was upset over a call, and was trying to get a delay of game call. Didn't see if it bounced off the floor or not, but it was a pretty lazy throw. *No force behind it at all. The ball was on its way to the floor within 3 feet from KG.*


I'm not condoning what the fan did, but the bolded part above is flat out bull. I watched the replay probably 5 or 6 times, and seeing how there was more than 3 feet beyond KG that the camera showed it's obviously impossible that the ball was heading to the floor within 3 feet of leaving his hand. Plus there's the fact that there were other people in front of this guy that the ball would've hit instead of him if it had been so "lazy" and light that it hit the ground after only 3 feet.

Again, I don't condone the fan hamming it up (and I seriously doubt he was actually hurt), but it was a fairly decent toss. Get out of here with this "it only went 3 feet" garbage.


----------



## Tragedy (Dec 9, 2002)

*Re: KG ejected for bouncing a ball into the stands, hitting a fan*

Wow, I just seen the clip. From this board, I got the impression that KG literally threw the ball in the stands at the direction of the fans. He just tossed the ball to be inbounded, thats all.. he tossed it lightly. Please.


----------



## arcade_rida (Jun 23, 2003)

*Re: KG ejected for bouncing a ball into the stands, hitting a fan*



Mavericks_Fan said:


> I'm not condoning what the fan did, but the bolded part above is flat out bull. I watched the replay probably 5 or 6 times, and seeing how there was more than 3 feet beyond KG that the camera showed it's obviously impossible that the ball was heading to the floor within 3 feet of leaving his hand. Plus there's the fact that there were other people in front of this guy that the ball would've hit instead of him if it had been so "lazy" and light that it hit the ground after only 3 feet.
> 
> Again, I don't condone the fan hamming it up (and I seriously doubt he was actually hurt), but it was a fairly decent toss. Get out of here with this "it only went 3 feet" garbage.


Crime me a river buddy. The ball wasn't even thrown that hard at all. I really dont care cause the guy is getting his money however the man is a baby straight goods. The ball wasn't thrown more then 3 feet trust me. God damn the guy was in the 1st row and it missed hitting the stick of the net holding it up. The guy is a baby and stop defending him


----------



## mizenkay (Dec 29, 2003)

*Re: KG ejected for bouncing a ball into the stands, hitting a fan*

yeah, nice acting job by "the fan". give that man an oscar!

what a douchebag. go KG!


----------



## socco (Jul 14, 2002)

*Re: KG ejected for bouncing a ball into the stands, hitting a fan*



Jamel Irief said:


> It does make a difference, one is a stretcher the other is a wheelchair. Granted, both were used to fake the injury, but I just thought it was odd that people were exgaterating the story to intensify their hate for the guy, or maybe they didn't even see the play? Next thing you know people would be claiming a helicopter picked him up.


It was a gurney, which is pretty much a combination of a stretcher and a wheelchair.


----------



## Mavericks_Fan (Apr 19, 2005)

*Re: KG ejected for bouncing a ball into the stands, hitting a fan*



arcade_rida said:


> Crime me a river buddy. The ball wasn't even thrown that hard at all. I really dont care cause the guy is getting his money however the man is a baby straight goods. The ball wasn't thrown more then 3 feet trust me. God damn the guy was in the 1st row and it missed hitting the stick of the net holding it up. The guy is a baby and stop defending him


Go back and read the post again since you clearly didn't understand the majority of the multisyllabic words.


----------



## BigMac (Jan 14, 2005)

*Re: KG ejected for bouncing a ball into the stands, hitting a fan*



Mavericks_Fan said:


> I'm not condoning what the fan did, but the bolded part above is flat out bull. I watched the replay probably 5 or 6 times, and seeing how there was more than 3 feet beyond KG that the camera showed it's obviously impossible that the ball was heading to the floor within 3 feet of leaving his hand. Plus there's the fact that there were other people in front of this guy that the ball would've hit instead of him if it had been so "lazy" and light that it hit the ground after only 3 feet.
> 
> Again, I don't condone the fan hamming it up (and I seriously doubt he was actually hurt), but it was a fairly decent toss. Get out of here with this "it only went 3 feet" garbage.


it was a fairly decent toss, for a girl.


----------



## Mavericks_Fan (Apr 19, 2005)

*Re: KG ejected for bouncing a ball into the stands, hitting a fan*



BigMac said:


> it was a fairly decent toss, for a girl.


Are you attempting to imply that I said KG threw it as hard as he possibly could?

PS Some of you are far worse with hyperbole than even Bill Walton could ever hope to achieve.


----------



## Julo (Nov 23, 2002)

*Re: KG ejected for bouncing a ball into the stands, hitting a fan*

man, I hope that guy gets some cash out of this. I mean, 

- he is the laughingstock of sports media now 
- probrably lost respect from all his friends
- on top of this he was crying like a pansy in front of his daughter, erasing any chance of being a good father figure

I hope he gets at least 100Gs, but that itself may not be worth it.


----------



## NugzFan (Jul 26, 2002)

*Re: KG ejected for bouncing a ball into the stands, hitting a fan*



gian said:


> Can you guys stop calling him a fan? He's not a fan of the Wolves that for sure. Helping eject your superstar player is not an action a Wolves fan would do.


no matter what the guy did or didnt do, KG was getting ejected. the guys reaction didnt get KG ejected - KG throwing the ball did.


----------



## Tragedy (Dec 9, 2002)

*Re: KG ejected for bouncing a ball into the stands, hitting a fan*



Julo said:


> man, I hope that guy gets some cash out of this. I mean,
> 
> - he is the laughingstock of sports media now
> - probrably lost respect from all his friends
> ...


 good points. lol


----------



## socco (Jul 14, 2002)

*Re: KG ejected for bouncing a ball into the stands, hitting a fan*



NugzFan said:


> no matter what the guy did or didnt do, KG was getting ejected. the guys reaction didnt get KG ejected - KG throwing the ball did.


So, even though the ref gave KG a technical right away, and only ejected him until they saw what happened to the fan, they were going to eject him no matter what? And when Rashard Lewis hit a 75 year old woman in the face with a ball he threw into the stands in Target Center earlier this season, they didn't eject him and the reason wasn't because the woman didn't act like a woman? Huh.


----------



## NugzFan (Jul 26, 2002)

*Re: KG ejected for bouncing a ball into the stands, hitting a fan*



socco said:


> So, even though the ref gave KG a technical right away, and only ejected him until they saw what happened to the fan, they were going to eject him no matter what? And when Rashard Lewis hit a 75 year old woman in the face with a ball he threw into the stands in Target Center earlier this season, they didn't eject him and the reason wasn't because the woman didn't act like a woman? Huh.


espn said its an automatic ejection. thats what im going off of.


----------



## Spriggan (Mar 23, 2004)

*Re: KG ejected for bouncing a ball into the stands, hitting a fan*

Whether it was a wheelchair or stretcher is irrelevant, Jamel, as both are used to move disabled people around. As lightly as KG tossed that ball, there's really very little difference between what this guy did and a fan acting badly hurt after being hit by one of the jerseys Arenas pulls off and throws into the crowd after every home game.


----------



## Dragnsmke1 (Jul 29, 2002)

*Re: KG ejected for bouncing a ball into the stands, hitting a fan*

funny thing is noone knoes this guys personal situation...what if he just had some kind of head surgery or is easily suseptable to maigraines yall are killing this dude before anything is even said of it...what if just for precation thay asked to take him to get checked so he couldnt sue on the back end...yall act like he did something to you

fact1: paid for a ticket for some entertainment
fact2: while enjoying entertainment was struck by object from one of the entertainers

these are the only facts so far, we dont know his tolerence for pain or what even exactly happened becuase all the footage shown still does not show what exactly happened...


----------



## JT (Mar 1, 2004)

*Re: KG ejected for bouncing a ball into the stands, hitting a fan*

Hmmm. Must've been a Tim Duncan fan.


----------



## IbizaXL (Sep 21, 2005)

*Re: KG ejected for bouncing a ball into the stands, hitting a fan*



> *Acting up
> Garnett could feel wrath of errant pass*
> 
> The Academy Awards aren't until March 5, but Kevin Garnett, no doubt, has his own nominee for best actor.
> ...


SI.com


----------



## IbizaXL (Sep 21, 2005)

*Re: KG ejected for bouncing a ball into the stands, hitting a fan*



> Feb 27, 2006 5:50pm ET
> *Minnesota’s Kevin Garnett Fined*
> 
> NBA.com reports, "Minnesota Timberwolves forward Kevin Garnett has been fined $5,000 for throwing a basketball into the stands, it was announced today by Stu Jackson, NBA Senior Vice President Basketball Operations."


NBA.com


----------



## JuX (Oct 11, 2005)

*Re: KG ejected for bouncing a ball into the stands, hitting a fan*



socco said:


> So, even though the ref gave KG a technical right away, and only ejected him until they saw what happened to the fan, they were going to eject him no matter what? And when Rashard Lewis hit a 75 year old woman in the face with a ball he threw into the stands in Target Center earlier this season, they didn't eject him and the reason wasn't because the woman didn't act like a woman? Huh.


That is what puzzled me the most. Rashard threw the ball even harder, sending it across rows until it landed in an old woman's face. She let it go, simple as that than this dude. That old woman >>>> this man yesterday, by billions. No chance.

Congratulations, old dude, you are being such a big fool on TV. It'd be awesome if a player, especially a superstar, goes up to a fan to apologize if anything happens to him or her. Heck, if I was his daughter, instead of crying my chubby *** out, I'd be damn excited to meet him face to face. Anything will be awesome in return if it really happens. Lighten up, Chubby family.


----------



## Samael (Sep 1, 2005)

*Re: KG ejected for bouncing a ball into the stands, hitting a fan*

I remember a game once where Shaq literally bulldozed a 7 year old kid while trying to get a loose ball and the little kid was smilling after Shaq gave him a few pats to the head when he got up. This guy is a joke!!


----------



## IbizaXL (Sep 21, 2005)

*Re: KG ejected for bouncing a ball into the stands, hitting a fan*

if he sues, i hope he loses the case and get no money. i hope


----------



## futuristxen (Jun 26, 2003)

*Re: KG ejected for bouncing a ball into the stands, hitting a fan*

They made fun of the guy for 2 minutes on PTI today. Wilbon ripped him a new one.

Baby Huey.

The dude is a joke.


----------



## Jamel Irief (May 19, 2002)

*Re: KG ejected for bouncing a ball into the stands, hitting a fan*



Spriggan said:


> Whether it was a wheelchair or stretcher is irrelevant, Jamel, as both are used to move disabled people around. As lightly as KG tossed that ball, there's really very little difference between what this guy did and a fan acting badly hurt after being hit by one of the jerseys Arenas pulls off and throws into the crowd after every home game.


It's relevant in the sense that people are pissed tat the fan for exaggerating injury, when they are essentially exaggerating his method of acting. Why change the facts? There is plenty of information available to bash the guy on if you go by what really happened.

It just makes me think people chime in without watching what happened, which wouldn't shock me considering everyone considers themselves analysts because they have 82games.com and their PER or whatever.


----------



## Cap (Nov 5, 2003)

*Re: KG ejected for bouncing a ball into the stands, hitting a fan*

^ Saying it was a stretcher isn't a stretch, nor were people really overreacting. That was a pretty sad act of faking, or the dude was just having fun messing around on TV. Which I doubt.


----------



## socco (Jul 14, 2002)

*Re: KG ejected for bouncing a ball into the stands, hitting a fan*



Jamel Irief said:


> It's relevant in the sense that people are pissed tat the fan for exaggerating injury, when they are essentially exaggerating his method of acting. Why change the facts? There is plenty of information available to bash the guy on if you go by what really happened.


It was a gurney, which is closer to a stretcher than a wheelchair.


----------



## AK-47 (Jul 7, 2005)

*Re: KG ejected for bouncing a ball into the stands, hitting a fan*

Every sport I have played I have gotten hit right in the face, no joke. Baseball I was hit by one of the fastest pitures (next inning I was back in the game with a big lump on my head), soccer I was hit in the face on kick off (stayed in the game even with it stinging like no other and me barely being able to see), basketball i was hit on a long pass that I was too slow to catch and hit me right in the face. (lol, i know i suck at sports, but it was fun). I was probly hit 10 - 20 times harder with every single ball in all the sports I have played. Of course it hurts, but there is no ****ing way that you need a settlement out of it. You were hit in the head by a basketball (that you could of easily caught or hit away), you dont need no god damn stretcher (or wheelchair for the matter). Unless you can see green (which im sure he did). Thats the problem with it now days, everyone is so ****ing sue happy its unreal. My little sister wouldn't of acted the way this fan did, even if it hit my sister 3 times harder. It's a bunch of bull ****, I hope someone that lives there will teach this ****er a lession on being a man, and not a cry baby "im hurt, im hurt" ****ing excuse for a fan.

(sorry for the long rant, but it is bull crap.)


----------



## LameR (Jan 4, 2004)

*Re: KG ejected for bouncing a ball into the stands, hitting a fan*



EHL said:


> ^ Saying it was a stretcher isn't a stretch, nor were people really overreacting. That was a pretty sad act of faking, or the dude was just having fun messing around on TV. Which I doubt.


Or he's just a pansy.


----------



## Laz-E-Boy (Nov 19, 2004)

*Re: KG ejected for bouncing a ball into the stands, hitting a fan*

That's what you get for not watching the ****in game.


----------



## Hibachi! (Sep 18, 2003)

*Re: KG ejected for bouncing a ball into the stands, hitting a fan*



socco said:


> It was a gurney, which is closer to a stretcher than a wheelchair.


I agree... I would much more closely relate a gurney to a stretcher than a wheelchair. Both are objects in which you lay down and are carted off, and both are usually reserved for more serious injuries. While you can recieve a wheelchair for getting a flu shot...


----------



## aquaitious (Jun 11, 2002)

*Re: KG ejected for bouncing a ball into the stands, hitting a fan*



Laz-E-Boy said:


> That's what you get for not watching the ****in game.


:rofl:

I like that. I mean honestly, how can you not see the ball traveling at your face?


----------



## JuX (Oct 11, 2005)

*Re: KG ejected for bouncing a ball into the stands, hitting a fan*



AK-47 said:


> Every sport I have played I have gotten hit right in the face, no joke. Baseball I was hit by one of the fastest pitures (next inning I was back in the game with a big lump on my head), soccer I was hit in the face on kick off (stayed in the game even with it stinging like no other and me barely being able to see), basketball i was hit on a long pass that I was too slow to catch and hit me right in the face. (lol, i know i suck at sports, but it was fun). I was probly hit 10 - 20 times harder with every single ball in all the sports I have played. Of course it hurts, but there is no ****ing way that you need a settlement out of it. You were hit in the head by a basketball (that you could of easily caught or hit away), you dont need no god damn stretcher (or wheelchair for the matter). Unless you can see green (which im sure he did). Thats the problem with it now days, everyone is so ****ing sue happy its unreal. My little sister wouldn't of acted the way this fan did, even if it hit my sister 3 times harder. It's a bunch of bull ****, I hope someone that lives there will teach this ****er a lession on being a man, and not a cry baby "im hurt, im hurt" ****ing excuse for a fan.
> 
> (sorry for the long rant, but it is bull crap.)


:laugh: Tell that to him face to face.


----------



## Pimped Out (May 4, 2005)

if kg hits me in the face with a ball, my first reaction is to see if i can guilt him into giving me free merchandise. of course, i am not a functional retard, so i cant see myself getting hit in the face with a lightly tossed ball so i guess this becomes moot.


----------



## Spriggan (Mar 23, 2004)

*Re: KG ejected for bouncing a ball into the stands, hitting a fan*



Jamel Irief said:


> It's relevant in the sense that people are pissed tat the fan for exaggerating injury, when they are essentially exaggerating his method of acting. Why change the facts? There is plenty of information available to bash the guy on if you go by what really happened.


We're still waiting on your analysis of what happened, then, since apparently you saw something different. Lol @ calling a gurney a stretcher being an exaggeration. I'm pretty sure they are synonyms.


----------



## Bartholomew Hunt (Mar 4, 2003)

*Re: KG ejected for bouncing a ball into the stands, hitting a fan*

I'm going to wait for this court case, then get a massive petition and protest ready. No way this bald idiot can get away with this.


----------



## Tragedy (Dec 9, 2002)

*Re: KG ejected for bouncing a ball into the stands, hitting a fan*



Spriggan said:


> We're still waiting on your analysis of what happened, then, since apparently you saw something different. Lol @ calling a gurney a stretcher being an exaggeration. I'm pretty sure they are synonyms.


 I guess its time to bring to attention the fact that a gurney is nothing more than a wheeled stretcher. 

gurney |?g?rn?| noun ( pl. -neys) a wheeled stretcher used for transporting hospital patients.

stretcher |?stre ch ?r| noun 1 a framework of two poles with a long piece of canvas slung between them, used for carrying sick, injured, or dead people. • a gurney.

Why be so anal about something, only to turn out wrong?


----------



## Gilgamesh (Dec 23, 2005)

I just saw the toss on sportsdesk.

I thought the toss would be somewhat aggressive but KG just gently bounced it into the stands.

Then they showed that fat loser looking like he was dazed and his crying daughter before getting carted out on a stretcher. hahahhahahahah What a loser. If I was him I would never show myself out in public again. Wimp face.


----------



## Spriggan (Mar 23, 2004)

*Re: KG ejected for bouncing a ball into the stands, hitting a fan*



Tragedy said:


> I guess its time to bring to attention the fact that a gurney is nothing more than a wheeled stretcher.
> 
> gurney |?g?rn?| noun ( pl. -neys) a wheeled stretcher used for transporting hospital patients.
> 
> ...


I dunno. Jamel Irief, Tony Kornheiser and a couple of Duncan homers are the only people I've seen try to defend the fan.


----------



## Tragedy (Dec 9, 2002)

*Re: KG ejected for bouncing a ball into the stands, hitting a fan*



Spriggan said:


> I dunno. Jamel Irief, Tony Kornheiser and a couple of Duncan homers are the only people I've seen try to defend the fan.


 I also don't get the "we don't know his condition" excuse. I've seen people in HORRIBLE conditions take far more punishment.


----------



## RoddneyThaRippa (Jun 28, 2003)

How are people getting upset over this situation? It was solid gold! 

I mean, what's funnier than a knuckleheaded fan being carted off the court in a gurney after being "hit" by a basketball? I laughed for about five minutes after watching it. 

And the guy's reaction when KG came over to apologize to him? Classic! He scowled at him like a five year old. 

And the little girl crying, thinking her dad/uncle/whatever got hurt? Hilarious. 

It's too much to pass up on. Quit bickering and enjoy the moment.


----------



## ralaw (Feb 24, 2005)

RoddneyThaRippa said:


> It's too much to pass up on. Quit bickering and enjoy the moment.


Pff..that is the nature of a message board, people will argue about anything.

For instance....I believe the NBA should change it's colors from red, white and blue to a dark red, orange and black and the logo should be changed to Snoop Dog.


----------



## jibikao (Nov 14, 2004)

Is there a clip of this? Did KG really throw the ball hard into the crowd or the ball slipped or whatever? Did KG throw out of anger?

I mean don't season ticket holders know that they may get injured from the "ball" or players jumping out to save the ball? I would assume NBA would put this on the ticket contract or something like that to protect themselves in cases like this. I mean I thought they have something like this in hockey games where the fans should know the "ball" may hit them....hard. lol


----------



## GoDWade (Jul 25, 2005)

jibikao said:


> Is there a clip of this? Did KG really throw the ball hard into the crowd or the ball slipped or whatever? Did KG throw out of anger?
> 
> I mean don't season ticket holders know that they may get injured from the "ball" or players jumping out to save the ball? I would assume NBA would put this on the ticket contract or something like that to protect themselves in cases like this. I mean I thought they have something like this in hockey games where the fans should know the "ball" may hit them....hard. lol


He didn't throw it hard

He got frustrated after the offensive call so he just threw the ball into the crowd underneath the basket almost without looking. It wasn't as much a "throw" as a "pass"

oh yeah, if that guy decided to sit at the location he sat at, he is bound to get hit sometmes


----------



## GoDWade (Jul 25, 2005)

ok I got it

there can be only one reason why we can believe the guy was so severely injured that he had to be taken off on a gurney: He was Michael Jackson


----------



## jibikao (Nov 14, 2004)

GoDWade said:


> He didn't throw it hard
> 
> He got frustrated after the offensive call so he just threw the ball into the crowd underneath the basket almost without looking. It wasn't as much a "throw" as a "pass"
> 
> oh yeah, if that guy decided to sit at the location he sat at, he is bound to get hit sometmes


Well, since I didn't see the clip... but if KG threw the ball into the crowd without looking, then KG should not lose in the court if the guy actually wants to sue KG (that's assuming KG wants this to be settled in the court and chance may be slim). KG did not intentionally AIM at him and I don't think the court is stupid enough to put a charge on KG. In a way, NBA already punishes KG and I think the court will find that good enough. Of course KG will need to pay for the medical and I think that's about it. 

Conclusion, don't throw the ball! lol


----------



## KDOS (Nov 29, 2005)

Ill ask for his game worn jersey and shoes and have him sign it and call it a night.


----------



## MarioChalmers (Mar 26, 2004)

If I ever see this guy in a street, I'd smack him on the face and run -- so he can't sue me.


----------



## carrrnuttt (Dec 4, 2004)

*Re: KG ejected for bouncing a ball into the stands, hitting a fan*



aquaitious said:


> I mean honestly, how can you not see the ball traveling at your face?


He probably saw it coming, and deliberately put his face in the way. And I'm barely kidding.


----------



## hi im new (Jul 4, 2005)

UPDATE ON THIS GUY: I saw on the news here that this guy had brain surgery about 3-4 weeks before he went to that game and his friends gave him the tickets as a get well soon gift thing. Thats why that guy was bald, and if you look back at the video footage you can see the scar from the surgery.


DAMN, sucks to be him.


----------



## socco (Jul 14, 2002)

hi im new said:


> UPDATE ON THIS GUY: I saw on the news here that *this guy had brain surgery about 3-4 weeks before he went to that game* and his friends gave him the tickets as a get well soon gift thing. Thats why that guy was bald, and if you look back at the video footage you can see the scar from the surgery.
> 
> 
> DAMN, sucks to be him.


Gotta call BS on that one. Got a link or something (I assume not)?


----------



## Pasha The Great (Apr 9, 2005)

Anybody have a video link? I couldnt find it on espn.


----------



## GoDWade (Jul 25, 2005)

hi im new said:


> UPDATE ON THIS GUY: I saw on the news here that this guy had brain surgery about 3-4 weeks before he went to that game and his friends gave him the tickets as a get well soon gift thing. Thats why that guy was bald, and if you look back at the video footage you can see the scar from the surgery.
> 
> 
> DAMN, sucks to be him.


then again, why did he sit where he was, almost close to underneath the basket? you want not get hit by the ball? sit on higher levels or watch the games at home

it's like ifyou go to a baseball game, don't cry about getting hit by a foul ball


----------



## Yoyo (Oct 16, 2005)

*Re: KG ejected for bouncing a ball into the stands, hitting a fan*



carrrnuttt said:


> He probably saw it coming, and deliberately put his face in the way. And I'm barely kidding.


That and he's too slow to respond.


----------



## socco (Jul 14, 2002)

*Re: KG ejected for bouncing a ball into the stands, hitting a fan*



> http://www.twincities.com/mld/twincities/sports/columnists/charley_walters/13977803.htm
> 
> The fan who was hit in the face Sunday at Target Center when the Timberwolves' Kevin Garnett tossed a ball into the crowd was sitting in the exact second-row seat where another fan earlier this season was hit by an errant throw from Seattle's Rashard Lewis.
> 
> Lewis threw a ball in disgust toward the basket mount but missed and hit a fan. Repentant, he signed a shirt for the fan and was not ejected from the game, as was Garnett.





> http://www.twincities.com/mld/twincities/sports/columnists/charley_walters/13995101.htm
> 
> One person near the Timberwolves fan who was hit in the face by a basketball tossed by Kevin Garnett during the game against Memphis on Sunday overheard the fan say, "I can't walk" when asked to go to the medical area at Target Center.


..


----------



## Hakeem (Aug 12, 2004)

*Re: KG ejected for bouncing a ball into the stands, hitting a fan*

..


----------

